# - cutlery - knives - guns -



## Johnny (Sep 30, 2016)

During my road trip up through the Great Smoky Mountains,
I visited this "outdoor" store that boasted to be the
*Largest Knife Store IN THE WORLD !!!*
https://www.smkw.com
WOW !! This place is three (3) stories of wall-to-wall
knives, guns, all kinds of hunting, survival and camping stuff.
relic rooms specific to Civil War, Indian, and Vintage Cutlery.
everything is pretty well organized into specific categories.
every kind of hand and long gun you can imagine.
AR type weapons with all kinds of accessories. Home Defense stuff.
also, a "scratch-n-dent" and "seconds" area at extreme discounts.
If you are an outdoorsman, I STRONGLY suggest you put this store
on your BUCKET LIST for your next road trip. You need to budget
about 2 or 3 hours for the visit . . . there is just so much to see there.



we walked out with two bags of _SHARP_ STUFF that weighed well over 15 pounds !!!!






.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 30, 2016)

Awesome! I'd like a knife like that too ... but with my name on it! 

:lol:


----------



## Creedmoor (Sep 30, 2016)

SMKW is an awesome place.

It is worth visiting just to see all the things that are on display and hanging on the walls.

If you have any interest at all in knives you could easily spend 2 or 3 hours roaming around in there.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2016)

Added to the list of place to go visit! :beer:


----------



## Grumman338 (Oct 10, 2021)

For Deer hunting knives I had a old Gerber Magnum Folding knife that I have used for years. I have 50 years of collection of knives but my favorite is a Randall that will skin and quarter a entire moose without sharpening……,best knife of all my knives.


----------



## Grumman338 (Oct 24, 2021)

Grumman338 said:


> For Deer hunting knives I had a old Gerber Magnum Folding knife that I have used for years. I have 50 years of collection of knives but my favorite is a Randall that will skin and quarter a entire moose without sharpening……,best knife of all my knives. Cutco hunting knife is also one of favorite and moderately priced and holds a good edge.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 25, 2021)

Grumman338 said:


> Grumman338 said:
> 
> 
> > For Deer hunting knives I had a old Gerber Magnum Folding knife that I have used for years. I have 50 years of collection of knives but my favorite is a Randall that will skin and quarter a entire moose without sharpening……,best knife of all my knives. Cutco hunting knife is also one of favorite and moderately priced and holds a good edge.




We have a Cutco carving set (carving knife & fork). We bought it from our young nephew who was selling Cutco stuff while going to school. I had never heard of them but figured we would do our nephew a favor. We have had the set for many years now. Very happy with Cutco.


----------

